# Looking Into A New Smoker....



## apn73 (May 10, 2021)

Hello All,

I've been lurking and am not super active, but I've got a question about the "pellet poopers."  The allure of "set-it-and-forget-it" with computerized pellet feeders has drawn me in and I'm researching what to buy.  I've done quite a bit of research over to amazingribs.com and the Camp Chef Woodwinds, probably a 24 for me, are what I had settled on.  They gave it a platinum metal and called the top value in that highest group, so it sounded pretty good. That and CC seems to have a lot of fans over here as well.   Speaking of "over here," I've seen lot of forum members talking about how good the Recteqs are and hadn't really seen much about them over to ar.com.  They definitely cost less than the CCs, sound like they're built very well, and they're website is very well done and informative  Here's the question, why should I buy an RT-590 over a CC Woodwind 24?  

I know all about the MAKs and the Pitts & Spitts smokers, and I also know all about they're pricing and I really don't want to spend that much money for a grill/smoker if I can get away with it.  I've seen the threads about the MB vertical charcoal feeders, and that has just confused me.  I went to their website and some reviewers are talking about reliability and build quality issues, so not to sure about those yet.

Anyway, thank you in advance for any thoughts you can share on the Recteq vs. CC question.

Best,

Adam.


----------



## kruizer (May 10, 2021)

I can't say anything about the 590 but I would not trade my Camp Chef Woodwind for anything. It is a workhorse and does a fine job of cooking all the foods I put in it.


----------



## Winterrider (May 10, 2021)

Coin toss. . .
590 owner ( love it ) so have no experience with CC, and I would venture to say vice versa with CC owners


----------



## ostrichsak (May 10, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Coin toss. . .
> 590 owner ( love it ) so have no experience with CC, and I would venture to say vice versa with CC owners


Not too long ago I would have supported this post. Now, I can't.

As much as I wanted to love this Recteq RT-590 I can no longer recommend Recteq in good conscience. I really really liked this thing when I first got it and I saw what all of the rave reviews were about. It was the significant step up from my GMG DB WiFi in just about every category and metric. Exactly what I wanted. So I thought...

Unfortunately all Recteq WiFi smokers have a fatal flaw: The notifications will fail to work during high-demand times like holidays. These also tend to be the time when you MOST need your grills notifications to work. If I ruin meat on a random Tuesday when it's just the wife and I that sucks but at least I'm not letting a dozen family members, friends or both down. That's basically what happens. The notifications just quit working w/o warning. No alerts when your smoker hits the set temperature, no alerts if your temp strays to a temperature far from your set temp and (maybe most importantly) any temperature alerts you set for the meat probes also will not work.

This is a fundamental pillar to the WiFi experience and w/o it you might as well just buy something w/o WiFi because... what's the point? At least then you'd KNOW to use some other method for temperature measuring and save a boat load of money on features that you pay for that don't work. The first time this happened (Super Bowl weekend) I thought it was a one-time thing. RecTeq even told me that they were aware of the issue and would correct it. They told me not to worry because it wouldn't happen again.

Wrong.

The very next high-traffic weekend it occurred again resulting in nearly the same thing for me: ruined food and hungry guests.

RecTeq has a real problem on theirs hands and they don't seem to care. Had I known about this before I bought mine I would have kept looking. If this is important to you I would advise looking elsewhere. If you aren't concerned about this flaw and like paying for features you don't actually get.... Recteq is your grill! Maybe they'll get their poop in a group (I use hope so since I've got about a grand wrapped up in this solution) but I wouldn't reward the bad behavior until they do. Maybe if the hit were significant enough to affect their bottom line they'd give it a little bit more urgency but I'm not convinced that anyone who can enact change even knows about this let alone cares.

At least I've done my part and people can make informed decisions rather than going in blind like I did thinking they were the greatest thing ever based on the things I read on this and other forums online.


----------



## apn73 (May 10, 2021)

ostrichsak said:


> Not too long ago I would have supported this post. Now, I can't.


Feeling like you wasted a grand is very bad thing, sorry that you've gone through that.  Good information though, thanks for sharing, have you bumped into other folks that are having the same issues with their Recteqs?


----------



## apn73 (May 10, 2021)

kruizer said:


> I can't say anything about the 590 but I would not trade my Camp Chef Woodwind for anything. It is a workhorse and does a fine job of cooking all the foods I put in it.


I've read the complaints about the smoke flavor not being strong enough for some, and that's with pellet smokers generally, how's that going for you?


----------



## kruizer (May 10, 2021)

apn73 said:


> I've read the complaints about the smoke flavor not being strong enough for some, and that's with pellet smokers generally, how's that going for you?


There is a lighter smoke flavor but that can be overcome with the addition of a smoke tube in the cook chamber. I kind of like the lighter smoke.


----------



## ostrichsak (May 10, 2021)

apn73 said:


> Feeling like you wasted a grand is very bad thing, sorry that you've gone through that.  Good information though, thanks for sharing, have you bumped into other folks that are having the same issues with their Recteqs?


Thank you. A good feeling it is not. 

There's been quite a few over on the Recteq forum with similar experiences so it's definitely not an isolated incident. The first time it happened & they told me it was a one-off I wanted to believe them. It's clearly an ongoing issue though & one they don't seem to think is a big deal. For me this is tragic since I genuinely felt like I finally found my perfect smoker. 

Sadly, the search continues....


----------



## 912smoker (May 10, 2021)

I can say that the MB Gravity Flow 1050 has served me well. No issues with multiple cooks every week ! Love the smoke flavor , controls and all that comes with it.
And welcome from SE Ga .
Keith


----------



## jcam222 (May 10, 2021)

If money isn’t an issue Recteq over CC every time. That’s not a dig on the CC but rather a vote for excellence of the Recteq products and customer service. Disclaimer I don’t own a pellet grill but lmow tons of folks satisfied with their Recteqs


----------



## Fueling Around (May 10, 2021)

Tossing in another coin.
I have a Masterbuilt (MB) pooper that is a knockoff of the Traeger design.
It does fine , but I have to monitor as the temps are roller coaster.
Probably  why this model was discounted and  disappeared.

My wife prefers the lighter smoke on a grilled item from my pooper.
I'm still working the balance between grilling on the grates versus adding a cast iron grill.


9
 912smoker

Your're mixing apples and oranges by comparing a charcoal unit versus a pellet unit. 
Based on fuel consumption alone, I'll stick with a pooper over the MB gravity,


----------



## Winterrider (May 11, 2021)

Personally, still kicking around the idea of adding a gravity flow charcoal to the arsenal. Not keen on the fuel consumption though compared to the pooper or using the electric.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2021)

Gosh, whatever happened to having a good old stick burner, and spending time with it tending the fire & drinking a few beers, or mowing the lawn. I get the set & forget idea I have a WSM/Guru setup that will run all night & never vary more than a degree or two, but for me there is nothing more relaxing than hanging around the Lang & having a few beers with friends while we wait to eat. Of course you have to have some appetizers in there too!
Al


----------



## ostrichsak (May 11, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> If money isn’t an issue Recteq over CC every time. That’s not a dig on the CC but rather a vote for excellence of the Recteq products and customer service. Disclaimer I don’t own a pellet grill but lmow tons of folks satisfied with their Recteqs


Read more recent posts before you parrot what was a strong vote in the past. They've got a deal breaking issue occurring more recently and their response to fix it has been very subpar to say the least. Excellent customer service my Boston Butt.


----------



## ostrichsak (May 11, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh, whatever happened to having a good old stick burner, and spending time with it tending the fire & drinking a few beers, or mowing the lawn. I get the set & forget idea I have a WSM/Guru setup that will run all night & never vary more than a degree or two, but for me there is nothing more relaxing than hanging around the Lang & having a few beers with friends while we wait to eat. Of course you have to have some appetizers in there too!
> Al


Making cheese is a relatively simple process too but my guess is you buy your cheese from the store due to time and convenience. Same concept.

Nobody says I can't still drink a beer and eat some apps though but now I can focus more of my attention to those critical tasks.


----------



## 912smoker (May 11, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Tossing in another coin.
> I have a Masterbuilt (MB) pooper that is a knockoff of the Traeger design.
> It does fine , but I have to monitor as the temps are roller coaster.
> Probably  why this model was discounted and  disappeared.
> ...


Agreed. I have never owned a pellet pooper just sharing my experience with the GF as it was mentioned in his post. And as you said, stay away if fuel consumption is an issue as it burns thru charcoal like my granddaughter and chiclets lol.


----------



## jcam222 (May 11, 2021)

ostrichsak said:


> Read more recent posts before you parrot what was a strong vote in the past. They've got a deal breaking issue occurring more recently and their response to fix it has been very subpar to say the least. Excellent customer service my Boston Butt.


Listen buddyI didn’t parrot anything and I sure didn’t base my comments on reading posts.  I have multiple friends with Rec Tec grills that are VERY satisfied with both the performance of their grill and customer service. If you want to point out more recent info and your personal experience please do so but do not lay that BS accusatory tone on me. You could have simply shared your experience with the temp alert issues in a positive manner. We don’t roll like that on this forum.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2021)

ostrichsak said:


> Making cheese is a relatively simple process too but my guess is you buy your cheese from the store due to time and convenience. Same concept.
> 
> Nobody says I can't still drink a beer and eat some apps though but now I can focus more of my attention to those critical tasks.



Well once again your wrong, I do make my own cheese, so don’t assume things you know nothing about! As far as I’m concerned you can cook your meat in your oven with liquid smoke, if that is more convienent for you. You may like it better!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (May 11, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh, whatever happened to having a good old stick burner, and spending time with it tending the fire & drinking a few beers, or mowing the lawn.


Al, I for one would certainly like to play around with a stick burner. Lack of quality wood in my area is the reason I haven't. Ash, cottonwood, and poplar are about it. And ND only has about 38 trees to start with.


----------



## ostrichsak (May 11, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Listen buddyI didn’t parrot anything and I sure didn’t base my comments on reading posts.  I have multiple friends with Rec Tec grills that are VERY satisfied with both the performance of their grill and customer service. If you want to point out more recent info and your personal experience please do so but do not lay that BS accusatory tone on me. You could have simply shared your experience with the temp alert issues in a positive manner. We don’t roll like that on this forum.


Or how 'bout you read my post again w/o the negative tone you decided to add to it for whatever reason and address me with the same level of respect you're demanding when I never accused you of anything. Maybe that's just "how you roll on this forum" huh?


----------



## ostrichsak (May 11, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Well once again your wrong, I do make my own cheese, so don’t assume things you know nothing about! As far as I’m concerned you can cook your meat in your oven with liquid smoke, if that is more convienent for you. You may like it better!
> Al


Wrong once again? When was I wrong the first time? I'm confused. The purpose of my post was a simple exercise to explain why one device may offer advantages over another that other users may find valuable. I didn't realize I was talking to the only person alive who has never seen the value in buying premade cheese from the store even one time out of convenience.

Why are people so agro on this forum these days? I remember when it was a much more respectful place to discuss topics.


----------



## 912smoker (May 11, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh, whatever happened to having a good old stick burner, and spending time with it tending the fire & drinking a few beers, or mowing the lawn. I get the set & forget idea I have a WSM/Guru setup that will run all night & never vary more than a degree or two, but for me there is nothing more relaxing than hanging around the Lang & having a few beers with friends while we wait to eat. Of course you have to have some appetizers in there too!
> Al


I agree Al I would love to have a stick burner.  We (the company that I work for) provide the benefits for the guys at Lang and the are great. A coworker has inlaws that have a Lang model but don't have the time or patience to learn it. I'm hoping to pick it up soon !


----------



## Steve H (May 11, 2021)

I wouldn't mind having a stick burner, a smallish one. But I'm out of storage room.  Perhaps one day.


----------



## kruizer (May 11, 2021)

Boys, boys. We seem to have a lot of angst going on here. Why don't we all calm down a bit and try to enjoy each other's company? Just sayin.


----------



## apn73 (May 11, 2021)

Sorry didn't intend for this to turn into a food fight.  I've got a UDS that has done pretty well by me, still works fine, but I don't think it will be too much longer before it burns through.  I've got a Weber Genesis Silver B that again, still works, but it's getting a little rough.  I guess that I'm trying to kill two birds with one piece of equipment, and the pellet poopers seem to be a pretty good mouse trap.  No, they're generally not great grilling per se, but companies like CC have solved that with the sear grills to the side.  

I don't have to "babysit" my UDS, but I've got watch it, never mind a stick burner.  Those seem to require more attention than want to give them.


----------



## jcam222 (May 11, 2021)

ostrichsak said:


> Or how 'bout you read my post again w/o the negative tone you decided to add to it for whatever reason and address me with the same level of respect you're demanding when I never accused you of anything. Maybe that's just "how you roll on this forum" huh?


 So you don’t perceive your suggesting I read more before I parrot old posts isn’t making assumptions and somewhat offensive?


----------



## ostrichsak (May 11, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> So you don’t perceive your suggesting I read more before I parrot old posts isn’t making assumptions and somewhat offensive?


If you end the statement at that point... yes. It removes ALL context though which is exactly what's required to put this teenager hissy fit on me as if I started it to try to deflect from what you attempted to start entirely unprovoked.

What I suggested was to "read more recent posts" which is substantially different than your inference that I was suggesting you couldn't read or something. I, too, was convinced by older posts that all raved about the Recteq. $1,000 later I wish I had known more and others are posting similar and more recent experiences.

If you found anything I said as some sort of attack then it's time you looked in the mirror for the source of your problems. There's no cause for the way you came at me regardless of how you attempted to frame it to try to save face.


----------



## jcam222 (May 11, 2021)

ostrichsak said:


> If you end the statement at that point... yes. It removes ALL context though which is exactly what's required to put this teenager hissy fit on me as if I started it to try to deflect from what you attempted to start entirely unprovoked.
> 
> What I suggested was to "read more recent posts" which is substantially different than your inference that I was suggesting you couldn't read or something. I, too, was convinced by older posts that all raved about the Recteq. $1,000 later I wish I had known more and others are posting similar and more recent experiences.
> 
> If you found anything I said as some sort of attack then it's time you looked in the mirror for the source of your problems. There's no cause for the way you came at me regardless of how you attempted to frame it to try to save face.


Lol ok


----------



## ironbrewer (May 12, 2021)

apn73 said:


> Sorry didn't intend for this to turn into a food fight.  I've got a UDS that has done pretty well by me, still works fine, but I don't think it will be too much longer before it burns through.  I've got a Weber Genesis Silver B that again, still works, but it's getting a little rough.  I guess that I'm trying to kill two birds with one piece of equipment, and the pellet poopers seem to be a pretty good mouse trap.  No, they're generally not great grilling per se, but companies like CC have solved that with the sear grills to the side.
> 
> I don't have to "babysit" my UDS, but I've got watch it, never mind a stick burner.  Those seem to require more attention than want to give them.



You can still get all parts for that Weber. They are super easy to work on and refurbish. You can get any info you need from the helpful guys at the Weber forum. Those grills will last a lifetime.  Just look here.

Weber Gas Grills | The Virtual Weber Bulletin Board (tvwbb.com)

I have my Weber and a pellet pooper. It is great having both. They really do serve different purposes and work well together.


----------



## forktender (May 14, 2021)

ostrichsak said:


> Thank you. A good feeling it is not.
> 
> There's been quite a few over on the Recteq forum with similar experiences so it's definitely not an isolated incident. The first time it happened & they told me it was a one-off I wanted to believe them. It's clearly an ongoing issue though & one they don't seem to think is a big deal. For me this is tragic since I genuinely felt like I finally found my perfect smoker.
> 
> Sadly, the search continues....


Can't you just manually set the temp and roll with it? Why anyone would ever need wifi on a smoker it WAY beyond me. It's a smoker not the International Space Station. If anything get a wireless thermo and use that.
I just don't get why everything has to be easy in today's world.
This is why I think everyone that wants to become a good smoker should start out with an offset or drum smoker.
Have some respect for the craft, learn it love it thee end.


----------



## ostrichsak (May 14, 2021)

forktender said:


> Can't you just manually set the temp and roll with it? Why anyone would ever need wifi on a smoker it WAY beyond me. It's a smoker not the International Space Station. If anything get a wireless thermo and use that.
> I just don't get why everything has to be easy in today's world.
> Have some respect for the craft, learn it love it thee end. This is why I think everyone that wants to become a good smoker should start out with an offset or drum smoker.


Lots of assumptions in this post.


----------



## ironbrewer (May 14, 2021)

forktender said:


> Can't you just manually set the temp and roll with it? Why anyone would ever need wifi on a smoker it WAY beyond me. It's a smoker not the International Space Station. If anything get a wireless thermo and use that.
> I just don't get why everything has to be easy in today's world.
> Have some respect for the craft, learn it love it thee end. This is why I think everyone that wants to become a good smoker should start out with an offset or drum smoker.


But if I paid an extra $200 bucks to have a wifi controller(I did not),  it didn't work, and the company wouldn't do anything about it, I would be angry.

Just like I would be angry if I bought a wifi thermo and it didn't work.


----------



## apn73 (May 14, 2021)

ironbrewer said:


> You can still get all parts for that Weber. They are super easy to work on and refurbish. You can get any info you need from the helpful guys at the Weber forum. Those grills will last a lifetime.  Just look here.
> 
> Weber Gas Grills | The Virtual Weber Bulletin Board (tvwbb.com)
> 
> I have my Weber and a pellet pooper. It is great having both. They really do serve different purposes and work well together.


You're right.  Mine needs a little reinforcing down in the legs and frame, but the cooking chamber is solid as a rock.  I bought that grill in 2001 and she's still cooking today, and it has not lived a gentle life.  My in-laws are on their 3rd or 4th grill since I met my wife in 2004, and 2 of those grills have been Webers.  I guess they just get sick of them and throw them away, the $1,000 price tag on a new Genesis keeps me cooking on this one.


----------



## 912smoker (May 14, 2021)

apn73 said:


> You're right.  Mine needs a little reinforcing down in the legs and frame, but the cooking chamber is solid as a rock.  I bought that grill in 2001 and she's still cooking today, and it has not lived a gentle life.  My in-laws are on their 3rd or 4th grill since I met my wife in 2004, and 2 of those grills have been Webers.  I guess they just get sick of them and throw them away, the $1,000 price tag on a new Genesis keeps me cooking on this one.


Those first 2 line describe me........


----------



## sandyut (May 15, 2021)

Well, I love my Rec Tec and have not had the discussed issues.  I have cooked with and without the alarms, but mostly without because I watch what is going on closer as the cook nears the end.  The smoker is great, zero complaints.  If the alarms didnt work right, I would just get an inkbird with an alarm.  Honestly I didnt even know it had alarms for the first 6 moths of use - so i guess it depends on what you need and how that prioritizes.   Overall - I would fully recommend a Rec Tec.  Works great, rock solid temps, the best customer service I have ever experienced anywhere.


----------



## chesterinflorida (May 15, 2021)

Grilla Grill has added WiFi to their lineup now.  I think it is every bit as well made as a Rec Tec, and cheaper.  Really like the AT model.


----------



## forktender (May 15, 2021)

ostrichsak said:


> Lots of assumptions in this post.


I'm not assuming a damn thing, I'm stating the way I feel about it.


----------



## forktender (May 15, 2021)

ironbrewer said:


> But if I paid an extra $200 bucks to have a wifi controller(I did not),  it didn't work, and the company wouldn't do anything about it, I would be angry.
> 
> Just like I would be angry if I bought a wifi thermo and it didn't work.


Hell who wouldn't be?
I'd post my text messages from R.T. that didn't solve my problem on every thread I could find people pumping their cookers. Just to let others know that it's not all rainbows and unicorns they are selling.
But to be fair to R.T. this is the first I have heard of this problem.


----------



## jcam222 (May 15, 2021)

chesterinflorida said:


> Grilla Grill has added WiFi to their lineup now.  I think it is every bit as well made as a Rec Tec, and cheaper.  Really like the AT model.


I’ve heard great things about the Grilla Grills online. I don’t know anyone personally that has one. I think they may carry them now at Rural King.


----------



## ostrichsak (May 15, 2021)

forktender said:


> I'm not assuming a damn thing, I'm stating the way I feel about it.


Wrong. You assumed this is my first smoker and I know nothing of the art prior to choosing the smoker I chose for reasons _I_ find important. I don't buy smokers to please you so I'm not sure why everyone has to share your opinion.

We get it, you fell your own trees by hand to create the fuel you use for your smokes of beef you raise and butcher yourself too because nothing in life is more important than doing everything the most difficult way possible, right? Why drive anywhere when you can simply walk across the state and enjoy the weather and all of the time you wasted?

I find it hard to believe that you don't own a single possession that does something better and makes your life more convenient. Why waste time being toxic t someone who made the same decision on a different item? I'll never understand cavemen who look down upon those who appreciate advancement and think it's cool to do so publicly.


----------



## pc farmer (May 15, 2021)

ostrichsak
   Cool your beans down.  This is the internet and people give there opinions.   If you dont like them then scroll on by.


----------



## ostrichsak (May 15, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> ostrichsak
> Cool your beans down.  This is the internet and people give there opinions.   If you dont like them then scroll on by.


So others are allowed to give their opinions (even if they're being aggressive towards me in the process)... just not me nor can I defend myself. Got it.


----------



## pc farmer (May 15, 2021)

ostrichsak said:


> So others are allowed to give their opinions (even if they're being aggressive towards me in the process)... just not me nor can I defend myself. Got it.
> 
> I am a very easy going guy.  Sometimes  all of us needs to let a comment or two slide by.  Or state your comment then let it go.


----------



## ostrichsak (May 15, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> I am a very easy going guy. Sometimes all of us needs to let a comment or two slide by. Or state your comment then let it go.


Don't forget that this all began when jcam222 chose to read something into a post I made that wasn't there and didn't let it go. That was over until forktender came along insinuating that I'm some sort of n00b to the world of smokers who didn't know anything and was soft as Charmin because I bought a WiFi-capable and then _dared_ to post my experience when I wasn't 100% happy with it. I don't see why it's me who gets singled out and told that I need to "cool my beans" when this seems like a group effort at minimum. I'm not even worked up in the least over this trivial conversation. Not sure why some here are taking it so serious and being so aggressive seemingly for no reason.


----------



## forktender (May 16, 2021)

Okay!!! And this whole time I thought you just had a thing for me I missed the whole Jcam explosion 
(Watch that guy he's a real meanie).

My name is Dan, you can P/M me if you think I was being harsh on you.
I didn't realize I was dealing with someone balled so tightly up against the edge.

Good God let it go bro.
Dan


----------

